# brauche dringend schnelle Hilfe



## Dubii (19. November 2008)

Suche eine gute Technik zum Erstellen von "Händen und Füßen" In Adobe Illustrator.
Sind eine Art von Comicfiguren.
Genauer 2 Frauen im Nagelstudio, also bräuchte ein Hand mit Nagelpfeile.
An den Füßen an besten Schuhe mit Absatz.

Ich brauch Hilfe und super gute Tips 
Also lasst die Köpfchen rauchen 



Lg Dubi 

Bitte, muss das bis heute abend fertig haben


----------



## NoSyMe (19. November 2008)

Wenn du aufträge oder sowas annimmst und dafür ein Zeitlimit hast, dann solltest du dir sicher sein das du es auch selber erstellen kannst und nicht in Foren nach jemandem suchst der deine Arbeit erledigt!


----------



## Dubii (19. November 2008)

^^Ich habe alles fertig, nur an den 2 Dingern hackt es...Wüsste nicht das ich Aufträge, die mein Chef mir gibt ablehnen kann 
Dann brauch ich gleich nicht mehr zur Arbeit , wenn ich immer sag " Nein, möchte ich nicht ".
Weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir auf der Arbeit zugeht....^^


----------



## zuckerbrini (19. November 2008)

Foto machen oder auch im Internet suchen und nachzeichnen. Bei der Internetvariante musst du halt auf Copyright und das ganze Zeug achten, wobei das kein Problem sein sollte wen du es stark abwandelst und das Bild von der Hand nur als kleine Hilfe verwendest.


----------



## Dubii (19. November 2008)

So in Etwa ^


----------



## mreball (20. November 2008)

Die Hand sieht eher wie ein "Stop-Zeichen" aus, also weniger einladend. Für ein Nagelstudio sollte die Hand irgendwie "schöner" sein und eventuell mit Fokus auf den Nägeln. Falls Du nicht gut zeichnen kannst, mach ein paar Fotos und zeichne oder pause die dann ab.


----------

